# Food Bowls



## buckybri (Sep 2, 2008)

Help i have a orange winged amazon who lives on a java tree in the house ,i dont have a cage for him ,i did have one but wanted him to fly about as he is very friendly bird ,so i bought a java tree but cand find bowls to fit on it ,can someone advise me please.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

You can buy food bowl's and holders from most large pet shops, although I think you may find you will have to drill a few holes in your java tree to fit them as they are made to fit into bird cages.

Good luck!


----------

